# Water Pressure Loss in home.



## SwiftyMcshift (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello I have a manufactured home on a permanent foundation and I have had a water pressure loss for about 2-3 months now. I was waiting for the snow to melt to see if I had a water main break in my yard but the snow is all gone and there is no water in my yard. I have also had the city come out and check the water pressure and they say it is fine on their side but on my side I only have about 18-20. I had a plumber come yesterday and there are no leaks under my house. The plumber blew out all of my lines and although the water pressure came back some it did not increase very much. The plumber was baffled by my problem. Another interesting thing is that I have a hard water line running up to my kitchen sink that is putting out plenty of pressure but my outside faucets that run from the same hard water line are very weak. I want to note that this is both on hot and cold side and I have had the water softener replaced for other reasons and so I have ruled out the water heater and the water softener. I am just looking for some pointers of something I could try before I pay this plumber a thousand dollars to tear up my yard and replace my main line.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

You may have some debris in the pipes.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like you have a partial blockage somewhere between the line with adequate pressure and where the piping splits to the hot water heater.

I'd disconnect any appliances in between those two points and manually bridge the inputs and outputs to which they were connected. If that restores pressure, the blockage is in the appliance. If not, it's in the piping somewhere. If the latter, you re-run the piping.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

Could be a faulty check valve/pressure regulator valve or it might just need adjustments, if you have one. Not all houses will have one would depend on city codes and city water pressure.


----------



## SwiftyMcshift (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for not replying in so long. I just had the main line dug up and replaced. The person that first installed this water line did about 4 feet of copper off the city and then ran pvc pipe to the house and then finished it with copper. I am guessing that the client ordered copper and the contractor ran about 30 feet of pvc and finished it with copper to make it look like the whole line was copper. My plumber said that pvc isn't even used for main water lines. Anyhow right off of the main valve the 4 feet of copper had a bunch of 1 inch holes in the bottom of it because of poor choice of dirt to cover the pipe. Anyways water is great now, kind of funny that the pvc held up better than the copper . 900$ later problem solved


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good to hear you have it solved. I bet the water bill is lots less now.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have some kind of black plastic pipe coming into my house, what did the plumber run ?

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As far as I know, you can now run cross-linked polyethylene (PEX) plastic pipe from the water main in all states. We plumbed the shop with this stuff and it's pretty nice. It's really easy to work with and it won't crack when the water freezes like metal or hard plastic pipes can.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This is getting to be an old thread. A water line should never freezing period.

If the pipe is exposed to freeze temperatures it has to be protected. 

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> A water line should never freezing period. BG


A lot of people run water to an unheated shed or shop -- PEX is great for this as you don't have to turn the water off in the winter. Not to mention that the stuff is easy as pie to work with.


----------

